# The IT Factor



## chunkeymonkey (Mar 9, 2007)

Ok I have been seeing some post about their preferences in a man or woman.I know everyone has this built in thought called the IT FACTOR.This is something, when you see it you know thats it,you have to have it wether it be a person,passion,or object.
I want to know what is your IT FACTOR when it comes to looking for that special someone?What is the attraction that draws you in and keeps you there? Some go for the curb appeal until they see the inside and then decide the package isn't that great and some fall in love with it all.
What is your IT FACTOR?

I have always been attracted to guys that have those puppy dog eyes and I am a ass lover ,love the athletic tight ass look. I also look for the challenge and a guy with intelligence.What keeps my interest is when I see they actually care and the chase is on.


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 9, 2007)

...the_ sexy_ type...I especially like them little bit older (later 40s), bespectacled, with a long proboscis (hee hee, trans: "big nose") and oozing a certain self-deprecating urbanity...I know it when I see it!

Woof!


----------



## Jes (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't necessarily have an IT list, but I most certainly do have a SHIT list.

know what I mean?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 9, 2007)

As far as I'm concerned, it's what's under the hood that counts. Or at least what comes out when she opens her mouth. Intelligence interests me, charm intrigues me, and wit turns me to putty in her hands.


----------



## Lilbexter (Mar 9, 2007)

hmm...an IT factor...

Well, as my extremely articulate friends put it, I prefer ENORMOUS men. Haha, not it terms of weight really, but in the sense that I like them tall and broad, with big hands. The taller, the better. I think it might be a safety/comfort thing. It also might be a major reason for apprehension/letting myself gain weight...I like to feel small in a guys arms. Oh and also, I don't want to break anyone, so there's a need for a strong build...hehe.


----------



## Pink (Mar 9, 2007)

Making me laugh is number one.
I also always look at the lips and I love a deep voice especially if they say my name quite a bit during a conversation.:wubu:


----------



## RedHotAva (Mar 9, 2007)

I like them very tall and broad, as I too like to feel small in a man's arms. I also have this terrible lusting over guys who are kind of arrogant. It never turns out well, but if I could find a Brawny Man who was kind of a jerk but really sweet when we were alone, I would take him off the market for good!
Oh, and I kind of share LalaCity's penchant for nerdy guys with big noses. Not like baked potato noses, but beak-like noses. I think it has something to do with my old bio teacher... he had all of the above-mentioned traits. Needless to say, I sat right in front of class but didn't learn a thing!


----------



## SoCoCare (Mar 9, 2007)

Jes said:


> I don't necessarily have an IT list, but I most certainly do have a SHIT list.
> 
> know what I mean?



Jes, the more posts of yours that I read, the more I like you. SUCH a good point...


----------



## furious styles (Mar 9, 2007)

RedHotAva said:


> I like them very tall and broad, as I too like to feel small in a man's arms. I also have this terrible lusting over guys who are kind of arrogant. It never turns out well, but if I could find a Brawny Man who was kind of a jerk but really sweet when we were alone, I would take him off the market for good!



sup. *punches some nerds*


----------



## RedHotAva (Mar 9, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> sup. *punches some nerds*



:batting: ooh la la, i like you


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 10, 2007)

There are SO many things that make me swoon, but one that gets me everytime is a man who holds hands in public. It's just such a sweet and nice thing to do, I melt. Just as good is giving me his arm as we're walking. *sigh*


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 10, 2007)

Jes said:


> I don't necessarily have an IT list, but I most certainly do have a SHIT list.
> 
> know what I mean?



Oh yeah, I've been on the SHIT list for ages.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 10, 2007)

I have a thing for tall, somewhat elegantly featured guys. Not to say girlymen per se. I don't mean looking like a girl, just not...burly looking. Or something. >_< Also, glasses and Converse (the old school ones).


----------



## knottyknicky (Mar 10, 2007)

Physically, my tastes are probably fairly narrow, although the reasoning for that is because, at least for me, the presentation on the outside can indicate a LOT about whats on the inside. I've always had a thing for glasses, and facial hair in some capacity is a huge turn on for me...and guys with an offbeat fashion sense to match my own, I suppose. As for body types, I could care less. I'm 5'1ish so anything is game, really, the tallest guy i've known being 6'3". I've dated mostly thinner guys, which i've always loved, until I met this one guy who was chubby (probably 240 or 250) and had the cutest tummy... I could care less about body type for the most part, though I always want someone I can be active with and who will keep me active, as well. I cannot be with someone who doesn't share the same interests as me...be it a casual fling or a relationship, for me there must, must, must be similar interests when it comes to art, music, etc. Our exact tastes don't have to match, but being that art and music are more of lifestyle choices for me than just hobbies or interests, its very important to me that those things are a part of my partners life, too... to sum it up, a "Sensual Eccentric" who is passionate about something and has his shit together, for the most part...and does so without losing his own sense of identity or following the pack, so to speak. And he's gotta make me laugh and get my dorky jokes...but still able to have an intense conversation or debate about something he/we are passionate about.

Haven't found him yet though. *waits*


----------



## speakeasy (Mar 10, 2007)

Pale, raven-haired girls.


----------



## knottyknicky (Mar 10, 2007)

I love your avatar, speakeasy...


----------



## Tooz (Mar 10, 2007)

knottyknicky said:


> I love your avatar, speakeasy...



Looks like Michael Showalter...


----------



## Tooz (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh, I forgot-- a hot voice is like...:wubu:


----------



## knottyknicky (Mar 10, 2007)

tooz said:


> Looks like Michael Showalter...



It IS Michael Showalter! I'm in love with him. Paul Rudd aint got nothin on Coop.


----------



## speakeasy (Mar 10, 2007)

I've been told I look like him. I just posted a profile picture of myself...you be the judge!


----------



## knottyknicky (Mar 10, 2007)

Maybe a liiiiitttttle bit. Its the hair, I think. Your nose isn't as massive as his! Is that a union jack on your tele?


----------



## Tooz (Mar 10, 2007)

knottyknicky said:


> It IS Michael Showalter! I'm in love with him. Paul Rudd aint got nothin on Coop.



Showalter is immensely hot.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 10, 2007)

speakeasy said:


> I've been told I look like him. I just posted a profile picture of myself...you be the judge!



You do kind of look like him. I almost thought you were wearing a Ween t-shirt, and I almost died. Then, I figured out it...wasn't a Ween t-shirt.


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 10, 2007)

I tend to fall for guys who are a little off. Not ones who are universally thought of as gorgeous. Not ones that all the other woman are going to be fighting over. Not ones who are always the center of attention. But ones you have to get to know to see their worth. My friends say the weird ones. I prefer to call them unique and interesting.

If they treat me with respect and kindness, and can make me laugh, and aren't always worried about impressing others, they get a lot of points with me.


----------



## knottyknicky (Mar 10, 2007)

tooz said:


> You do kind of look like him. I almost thought you were wearing a Ween t-shirt, and I almost died. Then, I figured out it...wasn't a Ween t-shirt.




hahah! I thought it was a Ween shirt too! I like you already...


----------



## Tooz (Mar 10, 2007)

knottyknicky said:


> hahah! I thought it was a Ween shirt too! I like you already...



...  Ween is one of my top three bands of all time.


----------



## knottyknicky (Mar 10, 2007)

tooz said:


> ...  Ween is one of my top three bands of all time.



What are the other two?


----------



## Tooz (Mar 10, 2007)

knottyknicky said:


> What are the other two?



Anything Greg Dulli has fronted and Pizzicato Five, a retro-style Japanese lounge music trio/duo.


----------



## knottyknicky (Mar 10, 2007)

tooz said:


> Anything Greg Dulli has fronted and Pizzicato Five, a retro-style Japanese lounge music trio/duo.




All I know of Greg Dulli is the Twighlight Singers (sooo good) and the Afghan Wigs...didn't he do some Desert Sessions stuff too? I think I have photos of him somewhere, but I could be confused. 

Excellent taste, m'dear!


----------



## Tooz (Mar 10, 2007)

knottyknicky said:


> All I know of Greg Dulli is the Twighlight Singers (sooo good) and the Afghan Wigs...didn't he do some Desert Sessions stuff too? I think I have photos of him somewhere, but I could be confused.
> 
> Excellent taste, m'dear!



Dulli is my #1 hot man. No one will ever top him.  And yeah, Twilight Singers is his current thing, though the Whigs are doing some kind of reunion album. Also, he's working on something called the Gutter Twins with Mark Lannigan (spelling?) I'm happy you know of him. 

Edit: Fun fact-- my sig is a Dulli lyric.


----------



## speakeasy (Mar 11, 2007)

It is a Union Jack, but it's actually my friend's guitar, not mine.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 11, 2007)

this is not the musical elitists thread, jess. >[


----------



## mrman1980uk (Mar 11, 2007)

chunkeymonkey said:


> Ok I have been seeing some post about their preferences in a man or woman.I know everyone has this built in thought called the IT FACTOR.This is something, when you see it you know thats it,you have to have it wether it be a person,passion,or object.
> I want to know what is your IT FACTOR when it comes to looking for that special someone?What is the attraction that draws you in and keeps you there? Some go for the curb appeal until they see the inside and then decide the package isn't that great and some fall in love with it all.
> What is your IT FACTOR?
> 
> I have always been attracted to guys that have those puppy dog eyes and I am a ass lover ,love the athletic tight ass look. I also look for the challenge and a guy with intelligence.What keeps my interest is when I see they actually care and the chase is on.



The I. T. factor? Ahh, yes, women who like computers are always interesting... :->


----------



## Butterbelly (Mar 11, 2007)

The IT factor for me has always been personality. If they can keep my attention through their personality, intelligence, and humor...I'm hooked.


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Mar 11, 2007)

What attracts me to a man? A true humanitariun goodness, an honest soul, strength and kindness.... I love a man who is compassionate albiet more than a bit conservative. I love a man with a crazy look in his eyes. 

What keeps me with a man? I like to think I prefer this mountain man type and I have dated quite a few men in uniform.. Whether it be the army or the sherriff but..... What I really love is a man who will let me cry on his shoulder from time to time. A man who works hard, but is humble. I dislike like arrogance but prefer more of a quiet confidence. White or Latin.. a man with a strong, broad shouldered physique will always capture my attention. But the number one quality I look for in a man is good character. I am a total sucker for a handsome boy who is kind to all creatures, great and small. A man who is loyal, faithful, honest, prudent. If he has a big, lumbering dog like a Bull Mastiff that is even better. I want a man who will put me up on a pedestal and spoil me rotten because I am very unlikely to fall from that pedestal. Besides, I want to spoil him rotten, too! He has to let me baby him and be super affectionate, as well. I like to cook and clean up after him. It just makes me happy. Yeah, my Dad says that my husband will never lack affection, and that's is very true.





chunkeymonkey said:


> Ok I have been seeing some post about their preferences in a man or woman.I know everyone has this built in thought called the IT FACTOR.This is something, when you see it you know thats it,you have to have it wether it be a person,passion,or object.
> I want to know what is your IT FACTOR when it comes to looking for that special someone?What is the attraction that draws you in and keeps you there? Some go for the curb appeal until they see the inside and then decide the package isn't that great and some fall in love with it all.
> What is your IT FACTOR?
> 
> I have always been attracted to guys that have those puppy dog eyes and I am a ass lover ,love the athletic tight ass look. I also look for the challenge and a guy with intelligence.What keeps my interest is when I see they actually care and the chase is on.


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Mar 11, 2007)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> What attracts me to a man? A true humanitariun goodness, an honest soul, strength and kindness.... I love a man who is compassionate albiet more than a bit conservative. I love a man with a crazy look in his eyes.
> 
> What keeps me with a man? I like to think I prefer this mountain man type and I have dated quite a few men in uniform.. Whether it be the army or the sherriff but..... What I really love is a man who will let me cry on his shoulder from time to time. A man who works hard, but is humble. I dislike like arrogance but prefer more of a quiet confidence. White or Latin.. a man with a strong, broad shouldered physique will always capture my attention. But the number one quality I look for in a man is good character. I am a total sucker for a handsome boy who is kind to all creatures, great and small. A man who is loyal, faithful, honest, prudent. If he has a big, lumbering dog like a Bull Mastiff that is even better. I want a man who will put me up on a pedestal and spoil me rotten because I am very unlikely to fall from that pedestal. Besides, I want to spoil him rotten, too! He has to let me baby him and be super affectionate, as well. I like to cook and clean up after him. It just makes me happy. Yeah, my Dad says that my husband will never lack affection, and that's is very true.



One thing I would like to add is that the physical is very changable. Tall, skinny or thicker or muscular is doesn't matter. He doesn't have to be macho either. He just has to be honest with me about who he is. That way we can appreciate each other for who we really are. Wants to squeeze my belly. A man who could see my ass with another 100 lbs. is my kind of guy, too. why else do you think I am here?


----------



## Tooz (Mar 11, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> this is not the musical elitists thread, jess. >[



WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT YES IT IS


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Mar 11, 2007)

mrman1980uk said:


> The I. T. factor? Ahh, yes, women who like computers are always interesting... :->



Especially ones with web cams :batting:


----------



## knottyknicky (Mar 11, 2007)

tooz said:


> WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT YES IT IS




Every thread has the potential to be! We're gonna take over the woooorrrlllddd!


----------



## Crosslink (Mar 11, 2007)

Intelligence, wit, a good sense of humor. If you can block, parry, and riposte mine, you're golden. I also find I particularly like shorter girls, and body type is pretty flexible, though I'm a major fan of butt/hips. I tend to prefer a racy conservative look - showing off without showing skin, or being actively conspicuous about it. The only skin I really enjoy seeing is a few inches of belly. Don't much care what that looks like, but soft is better. Most girls I'm more likely to find attractive in jeans and a loose T than a bikini. Sexy in the bikini, perhaps, but not necessarily alluring. If that makes any sense. My three biggest material accessory turn-ons are belts, chokers, and gloves - finger baring, all covered, up the forearms, leather, cloth; about the only style I don't like there is fishnet. I tend to like some degree of athleticism; either inherent or implied, yet I hate muslced bodies, unless they're soft on top.


----------



## Fairia (Mar 11, 2007)

My "factor" is the tall, broad or lanky type guys, complimenting my polar opposite of short and pear-stouted , and if they're also intelligent, or at least if they have "common sense" intellect. I know what you mean by the sort of semi-effeminate guys. I call them Bishonen . (Good call that you're a fan of the Pizzi-5 .

Emotionally and mentally, they would have that caring nature to them, and also honest and truthful that I can see right away in them. Guys that can be strong through my bad days and put up with my sexual issues and insecurities, as long as their issues are not an exact mirror image of mine ( looking for that someone "just for me" might end up like I was dating myself  ). It's not to that they won't come with their own baggage, but as long as it's not toted around all the time.


----------



## knottyknicky (Mar 11, 2007)

Fairia said:


> I know what you mean by the sort of semi-effeminate guys. I call them Bishonen .



I didn't see the post that talked about effeminate guys, but I have to say, I'm often extremely attracted to men who display feminine characteristics. My last boyfriend was bisexual (had a boyfriend all through high school but prefers women now) and one of the things I adored about him was his openness and the fact that he wasn't trying to be macho all the time (NOTHING turns me off faster). Also, he was quite thin, but combined with his effeminate qualities, it really worked for him. I loved the way his hip would sit up when we would lie on our sides together, it created this curve (much like a womans) that I adored. I'd never been with anybody who identified with any orientation other than "straight and narrow" before that, but after him, I have to admit when I find out a guy is bisexual, they are only that much more attractive to me...Perhaps its the feminine qualities that appeal to my own bisexual tendencies, or perhaps its just the confidence that comes with someone who can be so open and shameless about their preferences...much like FAs who are proud to have a big girl on their arm 

Or maybe I just want the best of both worlds


----------



## Tooz (Mar 11, 2007)

Fairia said:


> I know what you mean by the sort of semi-effeminate guys. I call them Bishonen .



Lord no, &#12499;&#12471;&#12519;&#12493;&#12531; are way, way WAY too girly for me. I actually just call those girliemen. >_>


----------



## Fairia (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh, I see... whoopsies.:doh:


----------



## Tooz (Mar 11, 2007)

Fairia said:


> Oh, I see... whoopsies.:doh:



I was into the while anime guy thing when I was like 15. I'll have to look around online to find examples of what I'm talking about currently.


----------



## sean7 (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't know if this was mentioned before, but I gotta know: 

What does 'having a good sense of humour' mean? Is it being 'funny', understanding 'funny', or both?


----------



## knottyknicky (Mar 11, 2007)

sean7 said:


> I don't know if this was mentioned before, but I gotta know:
> 
> What does 'having a good sense of humour' mean? Is it being 'funny', understanding 'funny', or both?




I think humour is subjective...for me at least, its not someone thats just "funny" thats attractive, its someone who has the same "sense" of humor as I do...which can be kind of offbeat, so this makes things difficult


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Mar 11, 2007)

Lots of things are subjective, and humour is certainly one of them. For me, a good sense of humour is, at the very least, someone who can take my often sarcastic and somewhat satirical comments and understand that I do NOT mean them in a cruel, unfriendly way, unless I say so. I'm a good example of the kind of guy who picks on girls he likes. It's my foremost way of flirting passively.

And on the subject of bish, I, too, find that bisexual women are often more attractive, to me, than fully hetero ones.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Mar 11, 2007)

sean7 said:


> I don't know if this was mentioned before, but I gotta know:
> 
> What does 'having a good sense of humour' mean? Is it being 'funny', understanding 'funny', or both?



For me I want a guy who can handle the grocery list and see how he handles it when the items are as follows....
tampons
vegetable oil
turkey baster
cotton balls
econo size hershey kisses with almonds
condoms 
and last but not least the dummies handbook to great sex

If you can look over this list and say sure I will get this for you.........I will have sex with you on the first date with extra bonus if you sing the theme to Mr.Rogers neighborhood song at the check out.....
later you can donate all the items except for the chocolate and condoms cuz you will need them if you got everything on my list.
I love to see the look on the clerks face and the people behind you as random items are purchased.
For someone to do this for me means you have a great sense of humor......or you are just one horny bastard with a means to get laid.Either way I am ok with it you will have paid your dues.


----------



## Ash (Mar 11, 2007)

My one major IT factor? I'm all about a guy who *doesn't take himself too seriously*. I can't stand guys who are uptight or ultra-serious.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Mar 12, 2007)

chunkeymonkey said:


> For me I want a guy who can handle the grocery list and see how he handles it when the items are as follows....
> tampons
> vegetable oil
> turkey baster
> ...


 
I always put an extra little tone into, "Have a good night," when someone buys condoms.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 12, 2007)

sean7 said:


> I don't know if this was mentioned before, but I gotta know:
> What does 'having a good sense of humour' mean? Is it being 'funny', understanding 'funny', or both?





knottyknicky said:


> I think humour is subjective...for me at least, its not someone thats just "funny" thats attractive, its someone who has the same "sense" of humor as I do...which can be kind of offbeat, so this makes things difficult





Forgotten_Futures said:


> Lots of things are subjective, and humour is certainly one of them. For me, a good sense of humour is, at the very least, someone who can take my often sarcastic and somewhat satirical comments and understand that I do NOT mean them in a cruel, unfriendly way, unless I say so. I'm a good example of the kind of guy who picks on girls he likes. It's my foremost way of flirting passively.



I've often wondered this too. What exactly is a sense of humor?


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 13, 2007)

tooz said:


> WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT YES IT IS



I... I like the New Pornographers... can I be cool too? I know it's only good if a dozen people have heard of them but seriously I like this band and they're not super huge popular.

I like Tegan & Sara too... they are one of my top three favorites.

:-[


----------



## furious styles (Mar 13, 2007)

i don't really have an it factor, but i'll list some stuff

- messy hair (seriously, bring on the frizz)
- good taste
- creativity
- shyness (also blushing is like major bonus points)
- a sense of humor (randomness and morbidity helps)
- ability to put up with my psychosis
- red dresses
- a nurturing side

and blah blah blah


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 13, 2007)

A great deal of understanding.


----------



## Markt (Sep 24, 2007)

Would you consider dating a man who is vegan?


----------



## nixonshine (Sep 24, 2007)

Tooz said:


> ...  Ween is one of my top three bands of all time.



"most people are not okay, but they're takin' their siestas in the sun"- Dean and Gene Ween


----------



## Tracy (Sep 25, 2007)

The IT factor for me: A sweet personality and good character. If the inside is right the rest will fall into place. The outward appearance is only a minor detail.


----------



## troubadours (Sep 25, 2007)

knottyknicky said:


> It IS Michael Showalter! I'm in love with him. Paul Rudd aint got nothin on Coop.



um agree. i am a huge stella fan. i saw show's standup once (disappointing actually) but i got to meet him. blurry pic anyone?






lol @ my really cheesey excited smile.

anyways, my "it" factor is facial hair. and glasses. :wubu: i'm not as into bodies as most people, i'm pretty shallow and all about cute faces.


----------



## Tina (Sep 25, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I've often wondered this too. What exactly is a sense of humor?


This is something you will never know, Santa. I have seen no evidence of it within you.  

Uh, for me, a quirky sense of humor and ability to laugh at oneself, pretty eyes, a dimpled smile, kindness. Those are my top picks I guess.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 25, 2007)

I like *hot professor* types that look like they'll teach you a lesson and make you work hard for a good grade.


----------



## SilkyAngela (Sep 25, 2007)

The IT factor for me has always been kindness and humor. Someone who can laugh at life, themselves, or find a reason to smile even in awkward situations.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 27, 2007)

chunkeymonkey said:


> For me I want a guy who can handle the grocery list and see how he handles it when the items are as follows....
> tampons
> vegetable oil
> turkey baster
> ...



That is beautiful. I've had to pick up birth control pills, yeast infection medication, and a host of other lady toiletries. You throw in a copy of "Everybody Poops" and someone might get an odd look, but overall really, I guarantee whatever you bring to the checkout counter, someone else has brought a more bizarre collection of purchases.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Sep 27, 2007)

Um... lately... my IT factor has been....

1. not married
2. breathing
3. gainfully employed


Is that too much to ask?? LOL


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Sep 28, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> That is beautiful. I've had to pick up birth control pills, yeast infection medication, and a host of other lady toiletries. You throw in a copy of "Everybody Poops" and someone might get an odd look, but overall really, I guarantee whatever you bring to the checkout counter, someone else has brought a more bizarre collection of purchases.



I love sending people with a list that will make them regret asking if I need anything from the store. I am a little sadistic when it comes to humor.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a thing for a guy's guy. Masculine, but smart. Quirky, but sweet and strong. But always masculine. (I have a thing for facial hair, big hands, shaved heads and well applied cologne too) A guy that is attracted to my strength but knows how to get around it too. 


Testosterone is my IT Factor.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 24, 2007)

Some things:
Confidence without utter arrogance, intelligence
As for physical features...well, the whole is always greater than the sum of the parts in my opinion. But like many things, you just know when you know.


----------



## Jane (Oct 24, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> As far as I'm concerned, it's what's under the hood that counts. Or at least what comes out when she opens her mouth. Intelligence interests me, charm intrigues me, and wit turns me to putty in her hands.



I couldn't agree more, except, like, with men. There is a certain turn of mind that I find absolutely fascinating...a certain way of thinking. When I meet one of "us" I am one smitten kitten.


----------



## Aurora1 (Oct 31, 2007)

chunkeymonkey said:


> For me I want a guy who can handle the grocery list and see how he handles it when the items are as follows....
> tampons
> vegetable oil
> turkey baster
> ...



Ok, now that's pretty funny...I'll have to try that one sometime.  

The IT factor for me...initially is a good sense of humor and I usually go for the really sarcastic guys cuz I can handle it and it give it right back to them...well, usually. lol They must have half a brain to...I mean hot guys can be fun and all but if we can't carry on a conversation longer than 5 minutes I'm bored.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Nov 1, 2007)

Aurora1 said:


> Ok, now that's pretty funny...I'll have to try that one sometime.
> 
> The IT factor for me...initially is a good sense of humor and I usually go for the really sarcastic guys cuz I can handle it and it give it right back to them...well, usually. lol They must have half a brain to...I mean hot guys can be fun and all but if we can't carry on a conversation longer than 5 minutes I'm bored.



I love to test guys out and see how far I can push them...... I also love the guys who can push back with a great chase. lol then I run when it comes to commitment go figure.


----------



## SuperMishe (Nov 1, 2007)

So... I'm reading all these threads - the "It" factor, the what turns you on, what turns you off, the top ten things I want in a mate etc etc.. and I must ask - am I the *only* one that reads what the men write and say - "Hey! That's ME!! Over here!! Right *here*!!" LOL... but nope - they keep missing me...


----------

